# CHICAGO | Salesforce Tower | 255m | 835ft | 60 fl | T/O



## Hudson11

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

This is now U/C per SSP


----------



## Hudson11

to the under construction section with ye!









Skyguy_7 on SSP


----------



## Jay

Thanks Hudson! What a site 😃


----------



## cubsfan

Still a shame that they didn't surpass the 1,000 ft. mark here. This won't even be noticeable from most angles of the city. Why they couldn't have added a hotel or luxury units for another 15 stories is beyond me. They have a massive lease from a Fortune 500 company. The risk here would have been minimal.


----------



## kanye

May 13
 
Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, auf Flickr

 
Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, auf Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago |Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago |Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

June 22
 
Chicago | Sale Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, auf Flickr

 
Chicago | Sale Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, auf Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago | Sales force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago | Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 19:*
Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

This'll be ascending skyward anyway now


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 14:*
Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

eeIMG_0953 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 03

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/14

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

12/17

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/7

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 14

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Some drone footage from Deccember :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## redcode

Aug 23

Chicago by Mary Kennedy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A timelapse :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429922232713859086


----------



## redcode

Aug 23

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/23

Chicago | 345 N Morgan by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Kirkland & Ellis moving to Wolf Point tower *
August 30, 2021
Chicago Sun-Times _Excerpt_

Law firm Kirkland & Ellis, in one of downtown’s largest office leases in years, said Monday it will move to the Salesforce Tower Chicago under construction at Wolf Point.

The 60-story building is expected to open in 2023. Kirkland did not disclose how much space it is leasing, but industry sources believe it is about 600,000 square feet. The firm will move from 300 N. LaSalle Drive.

With business software provider Salesforce taking 500,000 square feet, the Kirkland deal will mean the new riverfront tower at 333 W. Wolf Point Plaza Drive is almost fully leased despite a downtown market seeing its highest vacancy rates in decades. Companies are reconfiguring office layouts, and often trimming space, as employees adapt to working from home in the pandemic.

A statement from Kirkland alluded to the pandemic as a justification for moving its 1,700 Chicago-based workers. Jon Ballis, chairman of the firm’s executive committee, said in a statement that 300 N. LaSalle was a “terrific home,” but that “if we were to stay we would need to completely renovate our practice floors to create more collaborative workspaces and therefore the resulting multi-year construction disruption to our personnel made moving the clear choice for us.”

More : Kirkland & Ellis moving to Wolf Point tower


----------



## redcode

Sep 2

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | SalesForce Tower by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 2

River Walk stroll by Rianilda Yap, trên Flickr

Sep 4

Chicago by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Sep 9

Bridges and Boats by Larry Bryant, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435981205258833932


----------



## hkskyline

9/7

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 9

Girder by RW Sinclair, trên Flickr









westering.photo

seen from Clybourn Place Bridge, ~4km away to the northwest

Chicago Skyline from the Cortland Street Bridge by Mark Susina, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437455513466380296


----------



## cubsfan

The glass on this is turning out to look extremely bland and highly deviated from the renders. I don't see much detailing or accents. Even the color looks to be more of a match to the western tower than the eastern. This project was always all-around underwhelming but this makes it even more of a disappointment.


----------



## redcode

3 Days in Chicago by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

3 Days in Chicago by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

3 Days in Chicago by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 16:*

Glow by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

autofocus.world


----------



## redcode

thebiggreenw


----------



## hkskyline

9/18

Chicago21 by Prajwal Keranalli, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salesforce Tower Core Reaches Two-Thirds Mark In River North*


> The concrete core for Salesforce Tower Chicago is now at roughly the two-thirds height mark, set to rise 60 stories at the southwest tip of River North. The 1.2 million-square-foot skyscraper at 333 W Wolf Point Plaza is the final staple in a three-building masterplan known as Wolf Point, developed by Hines and in partnership with the Joseph P. Kennedy Family. The Wolf Point parcel is just under three acres, occupying an outcrop that borders the confluence of the Chicago River. This land has served a swath of purposes since the first settling of Chicago, ranging from a parking lot prior to the current development all the way back to the site of the city’s first tavern.










































































Salesforce Tower Core Reaches Two-Thirds Mark in River North - Chicago YIMBY


The concrete core for Salesforce Tower is now at roughly the two-thirds height mark, set to rise 60 stories at the southwest tip of River North.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 21









UncleMari


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ Eric_Erins and here


----------



## redcode

barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

12/9

Display by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 11

Sans titre by BartShore, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468344210738794500


----------



## redcode

Dec 9

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from the building :

12/14 










Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## BladeRunner2030

View attachment 2513058


----------



## hkskyline

12/14

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ NBCSky5


----------



## redcode

_GXM


----------



## hkskyline

12/20










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9

Moon-lit morning. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/22










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I've never seen a close-up of Two Prudential Plaza's crown and spire before!


----------



## redcode

Sales Force Tower - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salesforce Tower Chicago Earns WiredScore's Platinum Certification for Technology in Real Estate*
Dec. 16, 2021
Hines Press Release _Excerpt_

Hines, the international real estate firm, along with WiredScore, announced today that Salesforce Tower Chicago, the 60-story, 1.2 million-square-foot office tower under development in Chicago, has achieved WiredScore Platinum certification, the highest-awarded mark that proves a building meets exceptional standards for the quality of its digital infrastructure, resilience and wireless network.

Salesforce Tower Chicago, part of the Wolf Point development, is Hines’ first WiredScore Platinum certified ground-up development in Chicago, confirming the office project’s user-centric focus. Salesforce Tower Chicago will have the capacity to accommodate any tenant connectivity requests, offer maximum redundancy to decrease the chance of downtime and have multiple internet service options for primary and back-up connections to provide exceptional digital connectivity that helps landlords with leasing and retention efforts and increases the overall investment value of the asset.

Salesforce Tower Chicago’s certification continues Hines’ track record for improving the employee’s experience in Hines, such as River Point (Chicago), Texas Tower (Houston) and CIBC SQUARE (Toronto).

More : Salesforce Tower Chicago Earns WiredScore's Platinum Certification…


----------



## redcode

Salesforce Tower Nears Full Height as Countdown's Third-Place Construction Project - Chicago YIMBY


Salesforce Tower, the third tallest construction project in YIMBY’s year-end countdown, is nearing its full height at the confluence of the Chicago River.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

12/26

Cicero Heritage by Robby Gragg, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 30

Chicago | 160 N Elizabeth by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Wolf Point - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Chicago skyline at sunrise from Lake Michigan NOAA live cam May 14, 2022


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower - Chicago River looking west from ABC 7 Chicago live cam - May 14, 2022


----------



## redcode

jckcrwfrd


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Home - Salesforce Tower Chicago


Representing the final phase of the Wolf Point masterplan, this iconic Pelli Clarke Pelli tower houses 1.2 million square feet of remarkable trophy office space.



www.333wolfpoint.com


----------



## BladeRunner2030




----------



## hkskyline

5/31


----------



## hkskyline

6/7

Riverwalk-Chicago-7Jun22-13 by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower Chicago from WXYX.com live cam Kennedy Expressway I-94 NW


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower Chicago - Sunrise blinding glare off Salesforce Tower - From live cam Lake Michigan June 27, 2022


----------



## hkskyline

6/26

June272022Exports-20 by chicago8c, on Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower Undergoes Final Glass Installation in River North - Chicago YIMBY


Glass installation for Hines' 60-story Salesforce Tower is wrapping up at 333 W Wolf Point Plaza in Chicago's River North neighborhood.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 31:*








2022-07 IL Chicago Trip Canals 15 by Nicholas Klein, on Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower from NOAA Lake Michigan live cam


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 25 by me:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 28 by me:*


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

View from the Launch by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Salesforce Tower Chicago T/O in middle of skyline. From NOAA live cam Lake Michigan - November 8, 2022


----------



## hkskyline




----------

